# Dark Circles...SO confused!...flax oil, emu oil, almond oil....WHAT to use???



## godfreygirl (Jan 2, 2008)

I have been searching for help or a cure (or dreaming of??) for these dark circles under my eyes for ages. I have a whole box of JUST eye creams, gels, potions.....you name it, I've fallen for it. I could buy a HOUSE! (not really....but close




)

I did another search on the web today and found ALL sorts of things people swear by that WORK.......yea, RIGHT! One says to ingest (ingest!!??) 1 tablespoon of flax oil a day for 3 to 6 months and "you'll be amazed". I'd be amazed if I could keep it down.....and, why not Flax Oil Capsules?? Another place (forum) says use Almond Oil....dabbing it under your eyes, another says Emu Oil........SHEESSS!!!! The most mentioned was the Almond Oil.

My question? Has anyone used ANY of these with results?? I'm SO broke from beauty products (yes, I'm an addict!



) that I'm now thinking of going with JUST homemade remedies and potions. After all, don't most of the things we buy have some of these ingredients in them anyway??

Any input out there girls? I just KNOW I'm NOT the only one out there who's been trying to get rid of these horrible things.





OH......I almost forgot.....I also read that rubbing Castor Oil into our age/sun spots on a regular basis will get rid of them.....TOTALLY.



Anyone tried that either?

Thanks for helping this confused and BROKE lady.


----------



## shiso (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey there! I'm cursed with the dark circles too, and have done TONS of research on them.

supposedly the best thing you can do is make sure you are getting adequate sleep, eating good nutrition, and staying hydrated. Sleep makes the most difference IMO, so make sure you're getting all your hours!

Sadly the dark circles are largely hereditary, so they probably wont do away completely or permanently, so you may want to invest in a good concealer.

The almond oil may help in the sense that the moisture in it will "plump up" the skin, and not make the eye area look so hollow.

Anyway besides the first three things I've mentioned the ones that I always seem to read are: vitamin c serum, sunscreen, and a good eye cream/moisturizer.

As for the castor oil age spot usage, I can't comment directly on it's use for age spots, but I use it on my face as a pre-cleanser and it definitely is soothing/cleansing, so it just may work will diligent usage.

The only actual "cure" that I've read works is getting something done like Juvaderm, but I don't know to what extremes you'd be willing to go.


----------



## dixiewolf (Jan 3, 2008)

I think it depends if it is hereditary. Mine are, and all I can do is use concealer. I wore no makeup today and my mom came over and told me how horrible they looked. Thanks mom. I wore no makeup b/c I have a cold, guess she doesnt see me with no concealer. I have found no cream that helps. Flax seed oil is good for you though (not for circles, but skin and pain). Or fish oil, I need to remember to take it.


----------



## speedy (Jan 3, 2008)

I too have dark circles, and haven't found anything that gets rid of them. I'd love to find something that would work.


----------



## godfreygirl (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks for the replies and input girls.



Yes....I too wish if anyone finds a way to get RID of these things that they would pass it on. I guess we're all tired of dealing with them.



Maybe eye masks will come into style......I guess not though.


----------



## Kathy (Jan 3, 2008)

I totally sympathize with you godfreygirl! I have dark circles and some of it is age and some hereditary and I also have a &amp;%itload of eye creams, eye serums, etc., etc. I guess there are so many ideas out there because noone has really found the "miracle" one! LOL! Castor Oil and Almond Oil are both good to use for cleansing, if you're doing the oil cleansing method. Almond oil is also good for moisturizing. I don't know about it's miracle properties, but it does make a good moisturizer and it won't clog your pores. hth


----------



## Stephie Baby (Jan 3, 2008)

I just start using Clinique all about eyes rich and it has started to help. My circles are starting to lighten up. I know its really expensive. I think its around $30 a jar, but I got mine off of Ebay for $7!!


----------



## godfreygirl (Jan 4, 2008)

> ....I also have a load of eye creams, eye serums, etc., etc. *YES.....I wonder if I am really addicted to them or just DESPERATE to find a remedy.....I have NO clue. I just know I have a whole BOX full of them and......HEY...if ONE of them worked, HOW would I know which one it was??? Sometimes they say it takes TIME for them to work (Duhhh...how much time!!!), so I just buy another one. So, how would I know which is working or not??? I have NO clue and probably no one else does either. HEY.....what happened to "aging gracefully"? I'm a very young grandmother and WHAT is wrong with me having a few signs of being one??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## alwaysbella (Jan 4, 2008)

Good question and sure im learning new things today


----------



## Kiari43 (Jan 4, 2008)

I was told the dark circles are there under everyones skin. They are just more visible in fair skinned people.

I have fair skin and in turn dark circles. I used concealer but if anyone finds a good cure I'm all ears too!


----------



## godfreygirl (Jan 6, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Kiari43* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I was told the dark circles are there under everyones skin. They are just more visible in fair skinned people.
I have fair skin and in turn dark circles. I used concealer but if anyone finds a good cure I'm all ears too!

I know this myth is not true because I have dark hair, dark eyes and olive skin tone.....STILL I have the dark circles. Oh....and I do get plenty of sleep.....about 5 hours a night. I've never slept more than that in my life unless I was sick. So if that IS the reason, I'm doomed!



I'm giving the Vitamin K sirum and the Vitamin C syrum....it sure can't hurt. Wish me luck.


----------



## Divya Samani (Jan 9, 2013)

hello.. 



 u dont even luk as if u r in ur 50's ...pls pls tell me the secret 



 for ur beautiful skin... i think almond oil would work coz it consists of the vitamins which are necessary for skin ...



 and this is what the theory says .. still m gonna try it today so pls wish me luck and lets hope we find a cure for dark circle ! 





and one more thing ... u r really adorable 



 " granny "


----------



## kiran123 (Jan 9, 2013)

I also Faced Same problem thanks




for the tips


----------



## mangya (Mar 21, 2013)

use only raw unfiltered cold pressed organic almond oil for at least two to three weeks before u start seeing any results. if you want to increase the potency of the almond oil n u got the money then u can purchase chamomile, sandalwood and frankincence essential oils and add them to your almond oil in appropriate quantities ( u can research on the net for the right ratios). using twice daily will get u much faster results.

eating turmeric either in capsule form or direct will also get u excellent results as turmeric is antiinflammatory and an excellent blood n liver cleanser n thus is excellent for puffy eyes and dark cirlces.

sleep with either two or three pillows which ever is comfortable as this is one of the best ways to prevent dark circles and puffy eyes.

Also include in your diet lots of black currents, bilberries (direct or in capsule form), spinach, a handful of almonds daily. these will make the skin and the capilaries around your eye area much stronger and will increase blood flow to the eyes thus preventing any leakages which cause puffy eyes and darkcirlces.


----------



## barbaramory (Mar 22, 2013)

You have to use eye cream product which contains all these things as well as it helps to remove dark circles.


----------



## FacesbySAM (Mar 25, 2013)

There are different CAUSES to dark circles, so for any remedy to be effective you have to know what is causing your dark circles.  There are dark circles caused by PIGMENT, and those caused by CAPILLARY LEAKAGE.

Pigment: These are often hereditary but can also be caused by hormones, sun damage, antibiotics/medications, and allergies.  They are caused by excess pigment (melanin) being produced by the melanocytes in the layers of skin below your eye area.  To treat these types of dark circles, you need a topical ingredient that breaks down pigment and LIGHTENS the skin.  Moisturizing the area isn't enough since moisture and melanin have no link to one another.  These circles are often brown/darker skin color and not notably blue or purple in hue.  Key ingredients to look for are Vitamin C, Chamomile, hydroquinone, and Vitamin B3.

CAPILLARY LEAKAGE:  These are caused by the capillary walls weakening either from stressors or simply with age and leaking the blood from the veins into the surrounding tissue.  This is what causes the bluish/purplish tint, since it is unoxygenated blood from your veins.  You need to use a product that contains both caffeine and vitamin K to stimulate the circulation (which helps flush out that blood pooling there and reabsorb it into your bloodstream) and strengthen the capillary wall to prevent further leakage.  Hydration is important, because the skin under the eyes is very thin, and dehydrated skin shows the leaked blood more clearly.  But again, hydration isn't the only thing you need to worry about.  As we age, our capillary walls naturally weaken.  But stress, extremes in temperature, spicy foods, alcohol, and lack of hydration (often caused by lack of sleep) can continue to damage our capillaries.  Same thing with broken blood vessels around the nose, only these are from our arteries and so are red (from oxygenated blood).  Keeping the blood flowing, draining the excess fluids (eating less salt and as mentioned above sleeping on elevated pillows- and sleeping on your bag as opposed to your stomach), and maintaining general health should help show improvement over time.

You also have to keep in mind that for topical ingredients it takes a minimum of 30 days for lightening products to work, as they need time to penetrate and start to break down the excess pigment.  Likewise, you should give it ample time to work for reducing capillary leakage and strengthening the capillaries back up.  Any skincare regimine isn't going to show visible differences in less than 30 days.  Your skin cycle is between 30-60 days depending on your age (the older you are, the less often your skin cells turnover or replenish), and the topical ingredients aren't working on the surface layers that you can see.  They are working on the deeper layers where there are cells to be repaired and new cells being developed that are benefiting from their ingredients.  You have to wait for these cells to make their way to the visible layer, by which point they are now already dead skin cells. 

Hope this information is helpful to you!


----------



## rashmis1211 (Apr 13, 2013)

Hi beauties,

 To use any cosmetic product for an under eye care may not be promising.I believe to use natural resource is a boon in this chemical age.
Aloe Vera's Thick Gel is a modern product of cosmetology which is made on the basis of the natural components and it does not have analogs by the efficiency and safety.Its anti aging agent also helps to prevent wrinkles. With regular application of aloe vera the anti-aging agents tightens and lightens the wrinkle on the face.
It helps to a great extent to remove saggy under eye bags and lightens the dark circles.


----------

